

Is this the end of regional intellectual property rights in Europe? - seanos
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12355022

======
PHPAdam
Football Industry just need to tighten their contracts to ensure that people
stick to selling in their regions. The issue is that a Spanish company has
sold a box to a British pub.

Instead of territorial argument with the other broadcaster, Sky decided to
take legal action against the pub operator.

~~~
seanos
No, the issue is whether or not a rights holder can licence content on a
country by country basis at all within Europe. This may also have implications
outside of football such as the licensing of films etc.

Also, it was a Greek broadcaster (NOVA Sat) in this case. The box itself will
be generic but the landlord may have paid a subscription fee for the NOVA Sat
channels.

